# ال ازاي تخلي البنات تحبك ال ....... بقى ده كلام ده هههههههههههه



## nana25 (8 يوليو 2007)

بصوا يا بنات انا جايبه الموضوع ده النهارده علشان تعرفوا اسليب الولاد............. طبعا انتم فاهمين اقروا الموضوع وبعد كده عايزه اشوف ارائكم



على فكره هو منقوول اوك




*ازاي تخلي البنات تحبك*​

*:mus25:*​


طبعا هذا بيعتمد على نوعية البنت
المهم خذوا المعلومات هذي وادعوا لي : ​​



- اذا كانت البنت حنونة وعطوفة :ـ فاقتل أبوك وامك وتصير يتيم ... وبعدها تستثير عطفها وحنانها. 

:budo:​ 
- اذا كانت قوية وشرسة :ـ فجب معك عصا قوية وانشرها حتى تصير يابسه وقريبه من انها تنكسر..... 
ورح بالعصا وانتظر قدام باب مدرستها حتى موعد خروجها.... أول ما تخرج البنت من باب المدرسة اضرب راسك بالعصا وخلها تنكسر على راسك... وصح بصوت عــــالي :ـ 
وينك ياااا راااامبو ...انا وراك والزمن طويل..! ​ 
:186fx:​

​

- اذا كانت البنت مدمنة دراسة (ذكيه ) 
فكفخ اخوك الصغير وانت تقلها : يا غبي يا حمار ما تعرف معادلة المفاعل الذري!!!!! ​ 
:bomb:
------ ​ 
كيف تجذب عقل الفتاة :ـ ​

ـ أذا كان عقلها من تنك... فالحل هو المغناطيس ​ 
ـ اذا كان عقلها خشب.. فاعتبر نفسك مسمار.. وحاول انك تنشب بعقلها​ 









هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


شوفتوا دماغهم عامله ازاى
:36_1_10:​​


----------



## nana25 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ال ازاي تخلي البنات تحبك ال ....... بقى ده كلام ده هههههههههههه*



nana25 قال:


> المهم خذوا المعلومات هذي وادعوا لي : ​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
قصدوا ابقوا ادعوا عليا 

ال اقتل ابوك وامك ال ............. ده كلام بذمتكوا

مستنية مشاركتكم​


----------



## crazy_girl (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ال ازاي تخلي البنات تحبك ال ....... بقى ده كلام ده هههههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يابت ده دانتى طلعتى مصيبة
اسم الله عليكي ياهناء
الموضوع تحفة اوى


----------



## nana25 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ال ازاي تخلي البنات تحبك ال ....... بقى ده كلام ده هههههههههههه*

مرسى يا شرين يا عسل 

مش قولتلك هنبتدى الحرب

الأول​


----------



## Ramzi (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ال ازاي تخلي البنات تحبك ال ....... بقى ده كلام ده هههههههههههه*

ازاي تخلي البنات تحبك


ومين حكالكم اني عاوز اخلي البنت تحبني ...



انا بلطجي و البنات بتحبني بالعافية !!!!!​


----------



## nana25 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ال ازاي تخلي البنات تحبك ال ....... بقى ده كلام ده هههههههههههه*



Ramzi قال:


> ازاي تخلي البنات تحبك​
> 
> ومين حكالكم اني عاوز اخلي البنت تحبني ...​
> 
> ...



يمى يمى خوف خالص مالص بالص

والبنات هتحبك ليه يا عم البلطجى وكمان بالعفية ليه يعنى

طب ورينا حاجه من البلطجة كده

مرسى على ردك البلطجى ده قصدى اللذيذ ههههههههه​


----------



## Ramzi (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ال ازاي تخلي البنات تحبك ال ....... بقى ده كلام ده هههههههههههه*



> طب ورينا حاجه من البلطجة كده



انت حتحبيني يا نانا ولا :nunu0000:

اه قلتي ايه :spor22:​


----------



## sant felopateer (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ال ازاي تخلي البنات تحبك ال ....... بقى ده كلام ده هههههههههههه*

*لذيذ الموضوع ده
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## nana25 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ال ازاي تخلي البنات تحبك ال ....... بقى ده كلام ده هههههههههههه*



Ramzi قال:


> انت حتحبيني يا نانا ولا :nunu0000:​
> 
> اه قلتي ايه :spor22:​


 
يا مامى وكمان يا بابى ويا فريندز ايه ده نديت على الناس كلهم راحوا فين ده انا لو بحضر ارواح كانت جت
:585fc:

بجد خوفتنى يا بلطجى واغمن عليا على طول

:smil14:​


----------



## nana25 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ال ازاي تخلي البنات تحبك ال ....... بقى ده كلام ده هههههههههههه*



sant felopateer قال:


> *لذيذ الموضوع ده*
> *ربنا يعوضك*


 

مرسى لمشاركتك الاحلى يا sant felopateer​


----------

